# Kerry: US Will Sign UN Gun Control Treaty



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

US Will Sign UN Gun Control Treaty


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Our president is going to everything he can to take our firearms away from us period!


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Kerry can sign, the president can sign it but it ain't a treaty 'til the senate ratifies it, Civics 101. Ain't gonna happen. Obama can't get a cabinet appoint through the senate much less a controversial (to say the least) treaty.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Obambam is going to wait until the summer recess to sign it so the senate won't get it until next year.... 
We will have to continue to let our legistaors know that signing it is not only a career ending move but a violation of their oath of office and an attack on the constitution.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Even if it is not ratified, it can and most likely will, be used against us.
Imports of firearms and ammo can be denied by the administration. They have already used this power to stop the importation of M1 Garands from Korea. rifles that belonged to the US in the first place.
If other countries who currently export arms and munitions ratify this treaty we may very well see the end of surplus ammo, current manufacture ammo, military surplus firearms, commercial firearms (like Beretta, Taurus, etc.).


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep! we will be forced to buy American made.... Gosh, that is just terrible.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Yep! we will be forced to buy American made.... Gosh, that is just terrible.


Yes, terrible! I'm an isolationist. I think we would be better off just to ignore the rest of the world. I buy American whenever I can.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In my opinion, Sellier & Bellot makes some of the finest ammo in the world. And if you have a Mosin Nagant and buy Winchester ammo for it thinking it's American made - you just bought Sellier & Bellot. Privy Partisan makes excellent ammo as well.
I like to buy American wherever possible also, but for the $1300 I would have to pay for a Colt SAA I can buy three equally as well made Uberti's. And have money left over for ammo.
Even our military buys foriegn weapons - FN (Belgian), Beretta (Italian).
I bought a Mossberg M93 bolt action 22 WMR rifle. Made in America? It is an American company, has been for a century. Nope, Canada.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In my opinion, Sellier & Bellot makes some of the finest ammo in the world. And if you have a Mosin Nagant and buy Winchester ammo for it thinking it's American made - you just bought Sellier & Bellot. Privy Partisan makes excellent ammo as well.
> I like to buy American wherever possible also, but for the $1300 I would have to pay for a Colt SAA I can buy three equally as well made Uberti's. And have money left over for ammo.
> Even our military buys foriegn weapons - FN (Belgian), Beretta (Italian).


Funny you mention Uberti, as I am about to "pull the trigger" on an el Patron! :grin:

Guess I'd better buy it soon, huh? Just in case, and all.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

The 7.62x39 we used in the U.S. military was always foreign made, Czecheslovician or some such that came in a big sardine can. Always function flawlessly. The 7.62x54 was much harder to come by and I don't remember where it was made.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

To be honest, I buy only Hodgdon powders and I know that the powders are not made in the USA. I use Winchester and CCI primers along with Speer and Sierra bullets.
How much of it is actually made in the USA? I am unsure but those are the components I use.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Funny you mention Uberti, as I am about to "pull the trigger" on an el Patron! :grin:
> 
> Guess I'd better buy it soon, huh? Just in case, and all.


I have two Uberti Cattlemans. A 4 & 3/4" 357 magnum, and a 5 & 1/2" 45 Colt. And a Pietta 7 & 1/2" in 45 Colt.
And a few Rugers in 22, 357, 44 magnum, 45 Colt.
What is this thing called "Glock"? (scratches head in wonderment)


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I probably have 20 S&W, 2 Glock 2 SAA , both old .41 and .45 Long Colt.Glocks ain't bad as a utility gun.


----------

